# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Bébé Octodont : A donner

## Guylaine85270

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							






 Bonjour, Je suis de Vendée et je donne 4 Octodons mâles ou femelle né en Aout 2019. Une des raison pour laquelle je l'ai donne c'est que je dois partir dans 1 mois à l'étranger mais je ne peu pas l'emmener. J'espères trouver une famille au plus vite.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Bonjour,

Je pense que vous pouvez éditer votre message pour remplir me formulaire et des petites photos ça aide toujours.

Pourquoi soit mâle soit femelle, que deviendrons les autres dans ce cas ?

Vous avez cherché une garde pendant 1 mois ?

----------


## Ioko

Bonsoir,avez vous trouvé une solution?
Les 4 sont freres et soeurs d une portée,vous avez les parents?
Avez vous pu séparer les males des femelles,je ne sais pas a quel age ils peuvent se reproduire,malheureusement je suis a Paris sinon j aurais pu faire FA
Quelle est la date butoir?

----------


## doriant

:Smile:

----------

